# Why is classical music unpopular with the youth?



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Glenn Gould said:


> A couple of weeks ago on my blog I wrote a piece regarding the fallout between the younger generation and classical music. Of course, many young people are fans of classical music, some of which I'm sure are member of this site. Therefore my analysis doesn't aime each young person individually but rather society as whole since, in general, young people dislike classical music. I'm sharing the piece with you because I'm curious yo know your take on the matter. I've had some very interesting responses on my blog.
> 
> Why is classical music unpopular with the youth?
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnTozer (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm not sure of "dislike". From my experience in Australia, I think that lack of exposure, lack of guidance and the association of classical music with authority and pompous adult figures with intolerant attitudes to "their awful music" is probable case of alienation rather than dislike. Although the'll use that and stronger words to describe their alienation. Apart from that the thing called "classical music" is huge and disparate - its too big when viewed from outside the fence. Kids who have parents with gentle approaches to exposing them to CM with explanation and willingness to give explanation and exploration, I find enjoy many types of music. So I guess, especially in Australia, there's not much hope for better outcomes.


----------

